# Numnah for hunting



## nix43 (14 November 2016)

We have been trying some Lemieux products from horse health, and one of the items they sent for us is a Merino wool half lined GP numnah, I thought I would share the result as I know how hard it is to find a suitable one that does what it's supposed to do!
This numnah is a really good shape for a GP saddle, it's a really good size, there is a bit of overhang all around the saddle but not enough to look untidy, the wool is thick and soft. The Velcro straps are tough enough not to undo by them selves, and the straps at the front, where you put your girth straps through, are a good length so they don't pull on your saddle. The numnah was used on two different cobs, both who are a little bit roly poly, and it didn't slip in the slightest bit! The wool didn't clog up at all, and to wash you simply rub some human hair conditioner in the wool, and wash it on a wool wash. Really useful bit of kit, a worthwhile investment for sure &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Goldenstar (14 November 2016)

I find the Lemieux numahs too short for hunting .
I buy the XL  numed numahs for the hunters .
They have a range to cover all types of needs wool , memory foam . Shims they last well .
I never buy anything else now .


----------



## RunToEarth (14 November 2016)

Odd first post...

I agree with GS, I have found them too short and a bit too fluffy. I use numed and a limpet pad and I doubt I would find anything I liked better.


----------



## paddi22 (14 November 2016)

everyone on the hunts and rideouts around here use these ones

https://triequestrian.ie/cms/cms.js..._SADDLE+256041&catdesc=Saddle-Pads---Numnahs-

i got one and find it super. Their backs never get too sweaty or hot


----------



## spacefaer (14 November 2016)

I wonder if the OP read the T&Cs about advertising.......

Paddi22, most English hunts prefer numnahs to saddle pads - in fact, one drag pack near me specifically bans saddle pads!

We use Nuumed hi-wither full sheepskin for hunting, and the half sheepskin for autumn hunting. I used to ride a mare for a woman who had the Lemieux close contact numnah and we found the straps too short and the material very hard.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 November 2016)

nix43 said:



			We have been trying some Lemieux products from horse health, and one of the items they sent for us is a Merino wool half lined GP numnah, I thought I would share the result as I know how hard it is to find a suitable one that does what it's supposed to do!
This numnah is a really good shape for a GP saddle, it's a really good size, there is a bit of overhang all around the saddle but not enough to look untidy, the wool is thick and soft. The Velcro straps are tough enough not to undo by them selves, and the straps at the front, where you put your girth straps through, are a good length so they don't pull on your saddle. The numnah was used on two different cobs, both who are a little bit roly poly, and it didn't slip in the slightest bit! The wool didn't clog up at all, and to wash you simply rub some human hair conditioner in the wool, and wash it on a wool wash. Really useful bit of kit, a worthwhile investment for sure &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

1. LM half lined are usually too short for a GP saddle unless you go up a size from usual one.
2. Saddles on cobs tend to slip with the half lined LM pads (in my experience) - especially hunting!

Thank you for the advertising tho :rolleyes3: but I'll continue to use NuMed and other brands for hunting, thanks


----------

